

Springing To Mexico, Ahlstrom Aims To ‘Create [the VC] Industry’ - adammichaelc
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/02/25/springing-to-mexico-ahlstrom-aims-to-create-an-industry/

======
TheTarquin
Interesting. I wonder how how cultural differences will effect how the VC
market develops south of the border? I imagine part of the reason why
American-style VC isn't as widespread down there is due to political and
social differences, rather than simply economic ones.

